# San Antonio, Texas Anyone???!!!



## pigeonboy17 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey everyone,

Just wondering if there are any San Antonians here or in that area. If so, I'm looking to buy some Giant Runts and French Mondains. I currently raise Birmingham Rollers and Texan Pioneers!



Thanks and God Bless,
Pigeonboy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sorry Pigeonboy17...I can't help with any birds...

BUT, did want to say WELCOME to a fellow TEXAN. 

I was born in San Antonio and I believe another one of our members, Larry Cologne, is from San Antonio too! 

Yeee Haaww!!

Hope you find what your birds...

Shi & Mr. Squeaks (he was born in AZ!  )


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey pigeonboy17,

Yes, I'm from San Antone, also, born and bred, but ... living in Cologne, Germany. Got lots and lots of family there, if you need help with something we can do for you sometime.

Found out just a few minutes go that one of my many nieces, my wife's and my godchild, is seriously interested in thinking about becoming a vet! Michelle is bright and will do well in whatever she pursues.

Also have family near Houston and Dallas. And Phoenix, and Washington D.C.

A neighbor of one of my brother's keeps pigeons (they live on his roof, and in his yard. Don't know if he has an authentic loft). 

What part of the city is our home in? Probably know somebody near you.

Larry


----------



## pigeonboy17 (Dec 20, 2006)

I live on the south side of town near Elmendorf.





Larry_Cologne said:


> Hey pigeonboy17,
> 
> Yes, I'm from San Antone, also, born and bred, but ... living in Cologne, Germany. Got lots and lots of family there, if you need help with something we can do for you sometime.
> 
> ...


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

> BUT, did want to say WELCOME to a fellow TEXAN.
> 
> I was born in San Antonio and I believe another one of our members, Larry Cologne, is from San Antonio too!
> 
> Yeee Haaww!!



You mean you are really a Southie Shi? OH NO!!! I thought you might be a Yank like me but who just so happened to have moved to Arizona. I had no idea you were a rebel. Yeee Haaww!!? Man, that's really beginning to scare me. Talk about "country".  

You just traded one hot place for another. 

Well at least you got Mr. Squeaks in AZ.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> You mean you are really a Southie Shi? OH NO!!! I thought you might be a Yank like me but who just so happened to have moved to Arizona. I had no idea you were a rebel. Yeee Haaww!!? Man, that's really beginning to scare me. Talk about "country".
> 
> You just traded one hot place for another.
> 
> Well at least you got Mr. Squeaks in AZ.


Well, not exactly a Southie, Garye...kinda, sorta...I was rasied as an AF brat and moved every 3 years until I finished college and married. THEN, stayed in OHIO for 13 yrs., until I found "home" again in the heat and sun of desert Arizona in 1975.

I WAS born in San Antonio and also lived there some years later down the road way back when. So, I guess I can say I am originally from Texas, just not long "bred." How's that? 

I CAN relate to North AND South and switch sides as needed... 

Shi
& Squeaks (a TRUE wild and wooley old west desert pij)


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

We Northerners care about morals and we are all for making this country strong but not at the expense of poor people and those that are handicapped. It depends on who is considering what is moral and what is not. People differ.

As far as coffee goes - 

*I HATE COFFEE AND ALWAYS HAVE.* 

So I don't know what you're talking about there. I do know that every time a Dunkin Donuts opens up here - there's always a crowd. I personally hate the places simply because it draws so many people. The lines go out into the roads and if you know the North (thanks to yours and mine ancestors who came over here to colonize) the roads are too narrow and winding. (I guess cows don't like to walk in straight paths and 100 bodies wide.)

I'm also against illegal aliens but that's not the only problem we have here. We need jobs that stay here and pay well and a variety at that.

One other thing, we need to learn to accept and appreciate different cultures and other countries other than our own. We need to learn about those places and see why those people feel the way they do towards us and the world. Being all for just the USA isn't good enough. We are not the only ones who make the world.

And as for the South, I will say this: I've visited there plenty of times and I've enjoyed the people there. Very nice people, I can honestly say that. I was only teasing Shi when I made those comments.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Very well said Garye.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pigeonboy

That is an offensive post and I wish you would either delete it or change it. I am a born and bred southerner and count many northerners as good friends. We also have friends in the hispanic community as members and I am highly offended on their behalf.


----------



## pigeonboy17 (Dec 20, 2006)

I apologize to EVERYONE who I have offended. It was wrong of me to say those things. 

You're right, there are a lot of good people out there up North. There are also a lot of good Mexican people out there too! 


I guess I said those things because of all those politicians up there in Congress. When I here that all these jobs are going over seas, that border control still can't keep illegal aliens and even terrorists out, that they want to get rid of God in the Constituion. IT JUST MAKES ME REALLY MAD!!! 


Anyway, again I deeply and sincerely apologize to everyone that I offended. I hope that you all can forgive me and we can just move on. 



Thank You and God Bless,
Pigeonboy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I knew Garye was teasing me and I just teased back...

BTW, when we moved from TEXAS to the Finger Lakes region of NEW YORK, I REALLY appreciated "Remember the Alamo!"

Those Yankees sure didn't talk like I did! Talk about a "stranger in a strange land!"  

While I no longer have my "accent," IF I am around accents of a Southern or Texas variety, it's not long before, my former "twang" comes back.  

NO ONE does Southern Hospitality better than the South. And, DON'T get me started on the FOOD! YUM!

*LOVE MY FRIENDS NORTH AND SOUTH!!*

I said it before and I'll say it again: "Y'all come visit, y'hear!"   

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pigeonboy, apology accepted and there are definitely no hard feelings on my part. Right now, with record breaking temperatures plus no rain, I almost wished I lived in the North!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Pigeonboy,

Didn't get out to Elmendorf much when I lived in San Antonio, before 1982.

I too am an AF brat. Lived in Houston (we had a house where the Astrodome was later built), then lived in Germany 3 years (American Kindergarten & 1st grade, 2nd grade Catholic German school in Munich with kids of U.S, military & diplomats learning German), then San Angelo, Texas, then Panama Canal Zone a half year, then San Antonio (while father in Thule, Greenland, then Travis AFB California, then Vietnam, then back to SAT), then Germany to work, in 1982. 

Did some credit, & bill collecting after college. Guess the people around Elmendorf have money and/or pay their bills on time; don't much recall going there. 

But seriously, overseas jobs from a larger perspective aren't a bad thing. People tied to you commercially are less likely to war with you. Do you want to drop a bomb on a foreign city if you have a factory there? If someday all your footballs or golf balls are made in Afghanistan, do you really want to do something to delay shipments? Do they want to do something to upset customers? If the Patagonians at the southern tip of South America are your only source of ice cubes, no sane desert nomads or Bedouin will want to tick them off. And do we really think the Chinese will will want us to have such a low standard of living under a despotic Chinese regime that we can no longer afford fortune cookies or Chinese take-out? In 1980 or so, I read that there are 15,000 Chinese in San Antonio. And 15,000 or so Americans in Cologne.

If all the jobs go overseas, the wealthy foreigners will have to support all of us Americans on welfare, and make sure we have enough for beer and Mexican food. Since we will all be on more or less the same financial and sociopolitical level (the richer Americans will be off somewhere living in Swiss chalets and ski resorts or such), we won't be so jealous of each other and will get along pretty well with each other. Then, who will be the smart ones, the winners? The hard-working, tax-paying, foreigners, or the relaxed, siesta- and fiesta-enjoying Americans? And if the Americans, with their extra leisure time, stopped buying beer and pretzels (and vodka, video games from Asia, and so on) it would probably wreck the economies of some small countries. Nobody wants their customers to be poor and unable to buy their products. Henry Ford decided to make sure his assembly-line workers could afford to buy his cars.

When women's lib came along, was it really a male plot or a female plot? Suddenly, women could work outside the home (and usually had to) while still holding down full-time house-keeping and home-making jobs. More cars were needed to get the women back and forth to work and picking up kids, men got to build and sell more cars, worry about car design, and talk car talk and shop talk, and fuel the talk with beer and whatever. More garage calendars were needed, with Miss Engine Lube of the month photos, and Miss Diesel Exhaust of the month pin-ups needed. Imagine a man making a house a home. It has been done. I think I once read of a case where it actually happened, but it's been long ago and I get forgetful. 

One of our older family residences is on Mission Road. Lots of German, Swiss, some English, some Scotch, forbears. Every year brings more Hispanic in-laws. If the northerners have concerns about coffee, so do Italians and Germans. Germans consume huge quantities of bananas. Also a problem I've never figured out: bananas are Bananas, but _Ananas_ are pineapples in Germany. Meanwhile, I try to make sure I don't run out of peanut butter, hoard chocolate on occasion, and break into a sweat when I think of how long I must wait before I can get some authentic Tex-Mex food. I liked _menudo_ even before I knew what it was made of, and continued to like it even after I found out. Since I turned vegetarian after my pigeon *Pidgiepoo* disappeared, I no longer eat meat, but still savor the memories of barbecue (BBQ for some of you). 

If you think about it, being in favor of strong government and rigorous and effective border control would mean also that you cannot deny it to other countries and cultures. It would retroactively mean that many of us present-day Texans would never have grown up in Texas, since the early Mexican government granted immigration rights to few Yankee Americans other than Stephen F. Austin and his colony, who applied for the legal right to establish a colony. Jim Bowie presented a letter of introduction to Austin from one of the original colonists, later became a Roman Catholic and a citizen of Mexico, and married Ursula Maria de Veramendi, the daughter of the governor of Texas. She, their child, and her parents died of cholera. 

What does all of this have to do with pigeons, you may ask? Well, all of us here at PT come from many and various backgrounds and cultures. Americans come from many cultures and backgrounds. Many foreign nations based their constitution and bill of rights on the U.S. Constitution. (Read this in a _Time_ magazine issue on the U.S. Constitution). We differ in many things, yet have much in common. America is continually in a state of flux, and when we discuss pigeons the opportunity often arises for us to see how complicated we humans can make things, and how simple things can be when seen from a pigeon's perspective of things basic to survival: food, peaceful living space, health, and how we want to draw on *the best each of us has to offer* so that what we can offer a pigeon, a dove, a bird, an animal, we can also guarantee to ourselves, to our friends and relatives, and to our children and their progeny. And where the jobs are and what countries the employers and employees are in and what their cultures and languages are, are merely details, irrelevant in the long run. 

To enjoy the gifts we have been freely given, life and existence, and to appreciate it and express gratitude, without begrudging it to anyone, is a worthy endeavor. And to feel pride at what we have achieved which is of true value, is also to be commended and encouraged.

Larry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I think what's going to happen is that these foreign countries will get big economically and their labor expenses will go up and that's when they'll start outsourcing jobs to us. Actually, India has begun to do this in some cases believe it or not. So it's starting. Japan has also built some factories over here (though with a little pushing from our side to get them to think about doing so).

So we've got to keep learning as much as we can so we can take over their jobs when they want things cheaper.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, Larry, for your provocative and, at times, humorous post! WELL DONE!

I always felt that if MANKIND can't learn to co-exist, NONE of us will end up existing!  

Shi
Squeaks (who is perfectly willing to acknowledge the difference(s) between fur and feathers, especially if HE has the final say!)


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Whoa I definetely missed something hear I am trying to read this thread and its like I want birds, aliens crossing the border, yanks vs rebels, I hate coffee, yee haw! and I am just sitting hear like WHAT?!?!?! I know it is 2:30 in the morning so either I am WAY more tired than I thought or this is just you all (or to some of you Y'all  ) are just trying to confuse me. 
NOT NICE PEOPLE Wow is my head spinning.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

> Whoa I definetely missed something hear I am trying to read this thread and its like I want birds, aliens crossing the border, yanks vs rebels, I hate coffee, yee haw! and I am just sitting hear like WHAT?!?!?! I know it is 2:30 in the morning so either I am WAY more tired than I thought or this is just you all (or to some of you Y'all ) are just trying to confuse me.
> NOT NICE PEOPLE Wow is my head spinning.



Well someone has to make your day. It might as well be us. 

From one fellow Yank to another. You should be proud!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SkyofAngels said:


> Whoa I definetely missed something hear I am trying to read this thread and its like I want birds, aliens crossing the border, yanks vs rebels, I hate coffee, yee haw! and I am just sitting hear like WHAT?!?!?! I know it is 2:30 in the morning so either I am WAY more tired than I thought or this is just you all (or to some of you Y'all  ) are just trying to confuse me.
> NOT NICE PEOPLE Wow is my head spinning.


You are correct, Kristen, you ARE confused! But that's OK...we understand...since you're a Yankee...and, yes, 2:30 in the A.M., IS a little hard to be "awake," which can be confusing!  

Just some of us with a little offbeat humor...I admit that I'm a laughter junkie and if I have a chance to encourage or provide laughter, I jump in with both feet!  

PLEASE NOTE that I AM TEASING you...no harm meant.

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SkyofAngels said:


> *Whoa I definetely missed something hear *I am trying to read this thread and its like I want birds, aliens crossing the border, yanks vs rebels, I hate coffee, yee haw! and I am just sitting hear like WHAT?!?!?! I know it is 2:30 in the morning so either I am WAY more tired than I thought or this is just you all (or to some of you Y'all  ) are just trying to confuse me.
> NOT NICE PEOPLE Wow is my head spinning.


That makes two of us..... ......I gave up trying to figure it out..... ..


----------



## masta_kojak (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi pigeonboy17! im from san antonio too. i have janssen's, meulemans and trentons. but i also keep fancy breeds like fantail, capuchins, classic old frill and i have a cock frillback that im still fishing around to find a hen before breeding season ends. pretty much all of them i has babies and eggs(third round) so if you want anything what i have let me know. and breeds that i dont have i also know few local breeders


----------

